# New to Raw



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I am new to raw and my two dogs have been on it two weeks and doing great. I am a groomer and my boss is against raw only because of the risk of samonella in people we both have the same vet and she told me I have to tell the vet they are on raw and he may not take my dogs any more. She said in other cities vets are refusing dogs fed raw to prevent samonella. I am freaking out. I dont drive and this is the only vet I can walk and go to. I wash my hands, floor area were they eat and counters. What should I buy to put the meat in in the fridge to thaw out the night before. I am using a glass bowl with ceran wrap but was told I need a seeled lid. I kiss on the face and sleep with my dogs. Should I be concerned of geting samonella. What should I do.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I would recomend looking at the PMR site. 
Dedicated to proper carnivore nutrition - Prey Model Raw Feeding for Dogs & Cats
It is very helpful. (i'm not sure it covers bacteria, but it will help boost your confidence!)

As far as bacteria, dogs are designed to not get it. When my dogs get raw they still lick me. They do nothing that they don't do when eating kibble. Alot of people forget to mention the high rates of bacteria in kibble! To me, unless you go outside and eat your dogs poo, your in no real danger. If you handel it as you do your own food, there is no more risk than would be makeing your own. I (and i know quite a few other raw feeders) are not clean freaks when it comes to feeding. Just a quick spray with warm water and vinegar. I washed their towels once a week. Bowls (when used) daily.
I'm sure otheres will chime in. Good luck!


----------



## sef183 (Jan 20, 2012)

They are just misinformed, as long as you handle the meat the same way you do for people you'll be fine. I'm a groomer too, and I work IN a vets office, food bias is prevalent there as with anywhere, so I'm just not gonna tell anyone  My family and friends were all freaking out too, I have had the same lecture about 20 times and myself, my fiance, and my dogs are all alive and well! Mostly just use common sense and and have a little bleach solution on hand!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Use the same care that you do with human meat....and remember there is actually LESS risk when feeding raw then when feeding kibble!!(FAR less health issues, and salmonella and e coli are still factors when dealing with processed foods!:wink

White Vinegar is GREAT for clean up, totally safe(unlike bleach) and works magic!!:thumb:

I use a "dont ask dont tell" policy with my vet....she doesnt ask what I feed, I dont tell....if she does I stand a little taller, square my shoulders(ie. look like the adult that I am) and say "They are fed a well balanced raw diet consisting of meat, edible bone and organs. It works wonders look how healthy they all are!"

And if a vet refuses your pets because they are on raw see about reporting them...that is a bunch of bull crap!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Good God, they almost sound like they are back in the dark ages. Where about's are you? 
If my vet was that against raw, and they were the absolute only place I could go to, I just wouldn't say anything about what I fed my pets. Unless you tell them personally, there's no way they'd know you fed raw anyway. I'm actually an expert at that, it took me 2 years to get the ball$ to tell my own vet, and he would never have had a clue until I told him.

And, when I feed my dog and cat, cornish hen or chicken, I just treat it exactly as if I was feeding my husband and myself. Nothing new, nothing different because there is no difference, instead of sticking it in the oven or the barbie, you're just putting it in a bowl on the floor.
Don't stress, these people are making it out to be something far, far worse than it ever could be. Have a read in this forum, you'll be very hard pressed to find anything where anyone has ever been sick from salmonella, I've been here since 09 and I've never seen one post at all about someone becoming ill because of raw feeding.
I'm not the most hygienic person around, probably forgotten to wash my hands (with soap) after handling my dogs food hundreds of times, but I'm alive and well to tell the story!


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I am so nervous around people I just look down and listen. My biggest fear is my boss will tell my vet I am sure she will and I already no he is against raw. I wont say anything unless he asks. So just vinager and water for cleaning counters in a squirt bottle what about container for meat to thaw what would you recommend I buy.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

What do you use to defrost your own meat? Thats all I use, a plate.....


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Evangeline said:


> what about container for meat to thaw what would you recommend I buy.


I thaw it on a plate, or in the container i freeze it in. Thats how i thaw my own meat. Thats how i thaw my dogs.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Evangeline said:


> I am so nervous around people I just look down and listen. My biggest fear is my boss will tell my vet I am sure she will and I already no he is against raw. I wont say anything unless he asks. So just vinager and water for cleaning counters in a squirt bottle what about container for meat to thaw what would you recommend I buy.


People dont have have to know anything about your personal business....and people have NO RIGHT to talk about your personal business!:wink:

Try and take a deep breath....square your shoulders and remember that not only are you an adult but you are also doing what is TOTALLY best for your dogs!!:thumb:

And we all use something different for thawing, for me the bottom shelf(that use to be 2 drawers)is all for the meat...but others use bins, some use totes, etc...its all about what is easiest and best for you!!:thumb:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I either drop the frozen baggie on the counter or on the shelf in the fridge.

Pretty much the only thing i really am freaky about cleaning up after is green tripe, but thats only because its stinky and stays with you. Its gross when you prop your chin on your hand and realize it still smells of cow poo.


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

This is crazy to me! First of all your boss sounds horrible!
And honestly be confident in your information about raw, don't back down and don't look down. These people should be ashamed of themselves for even putting it out there about refusal of vet care due to YOUr choices about YOUR dogs! If they do that, file a formal complaint! It's no different then discrimination! You have the right to your own feeding method. Would a Muslim doctor get away with not seeing a patient due to them eating pork! 
Your vet has no risks in this and is only worried about their pocket! 
Your boss shouldn't be a authority figure( I'm a manager and I would never say my employee must inform the owner about anything in he/she personal life) 
Like I said though, I'm so outraged for you I get of topic a bit, keep your head up! And you are with out a doubt giving you pets the best diet out there!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

When I worked fast food and had to get my food handlers card we were taught how to properly defrost meat for safety. Nowhere does it say that you need to cover it, just that you keep it cold while defrosting. 
Pretty much my whole life my mom would defrost EVERYTHING in the kitchen sink, not to health code, but none of us ever got sick.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I use a little sterlite plastic tub with a lid on it and it fits in the bottom 1/4th of my fridge.. I keep probably 4-5 days worth of food in there, I line it with paper towels in case of baggy leakage..


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Honestly, if your vet drops you because you feed raw, then you are better off with a more open minded vet anyway. If this is how he treats his customers, I can only imagine how he would treat his patients...Maybe your boss is trying to pull a scare tactic on you


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't bother defrosting mine in the fridge most times. Human meat gets thawed in the fridge, dog meat gets thawed on the counter or in the sink. I feel like dogs in the wild eat meat that's been sitting in the sun for hours or days, mine can handle meat that thawed on the counter.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

I thaw mine in the sink, unless I know I won't get to it until the following day. The only reason I put it in the fridge is if I want the sink . . . plus my pup constantly jumping at the kitchen sink is not too fun to correct.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Huginn said:


> I thaw mine in the sink, unless I know I won't get to it until the following day. The only reason I put it in the fridge is if I want the sink . . . plus my pup constantly jumping at the kitchen sink is not too fun to correct.


Haha, I understand get that! Mine aren't allowed into the kitchen (too much sharp & hot makes me nervous so that zone was banned from the get-go, LOL) so that's not a problem for us.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Evangeline, i am so sorry. That is just crazy. I normally say I think everyone should tell their vets they are feeding raw but in your case... maybe not.

If you can get anyone to read these, they are two pages of information on the myths of bacteria in dogs, and in passing from dogs to humans:
Myths About Raw: Will the bacteria in raw meat hurt my dog?

i just can't imagine that level of ignorance from dog people. I hope you don't let them force you back into dry food.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Cliffdog said:


> I don't bother defrosting mine in the fridge most times. Human meat gets thawed in the fridge, dog meat gets thawed on the counter or in the sink. I feel like dogs in the wild eat meat that's been sitting in the sun for hours or days, mine can handle meat that thawed on the counter.


Yep, it depends on how fast I need it. I have thawed a turkey for people in the sink (gasp) when I forgot to buy it several days before Thanksgiving. No one croaked.


----------

